# OK dinner Northeast meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

After last months meet at the OK dinner on the A19 we are going to meet up there again on the second Wednesday in Nov (12th) at 7:30pm and make this a regular meet on the second Wednesday of every month for a bite to eat and a chat  
So if you came last time come again and if you did not come get yourself there see what you are missing


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll probably be there  Will let you know for certain closer the time.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

i'l be there depending on my shifts 8)


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be there, too. Gotta recommend the Cookies & Cream milkshake!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTpac said:


> I'll be there, too. Gotta recommend the Cookies & Cream milkshake!


That's already ordered.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

checked my shifts, and cant make nov(nightshift bummer) but will be able to make dec, 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No problem ,just send the money and we'll send you a picture of your food :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah no probs, i'll have the overweight duck again :lol: 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> yeah no probs, i'll have the overweight duck again :lol: 8)


I'm sure we'll all enjoy it for you :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on folks loads of people from the North East post on the forum , we don't bite honest.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Getting close any more


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm going to Phils today, I'll mention to him what we are doing and get him to spread the word


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

I will come along. I missed the last one as I didn't find out about it until the day.

Are most people from down that way? What are the chances of moving it around the region? That way more people might get involved? I'm sure we can find some places the food is as bad for you! Chicken club sandwich here I come!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

robanniversary said:


> I will come along. I missed the last one as I didn't find out about it until the day.
> 
> Are most people from down that way? What are the chances of moving it around the region? That way more people might get involved? I'm sure we can find some places the food is as bad for you! Chicken club sandwich here I come!


We can discuss it at the Diner  . The plan was to make it a regular meet there so people would get used to it and others could feel free just to drop in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more coming only a week to go


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Only 2 days to go any one else coming along


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

How could I miss it! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTpac said:


> How could I miss it! [smiley=gossip.gif]


Would not be the same with out you mate


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm still gonna come down. Looking forward to it. What are the numbers so far? Anyone got any parts for sale they might bring along?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robanniversary said:


> I'm still gonna come down. Looking forward to it. What are the numbers so far? Anyone got any parts for sale they might bring along?


Plenty of TTOC memberships for sale :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Im gutted that i can't make it, hopefully will make the next one , have good night , and see you all again soon ,mal 8)


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

See you all tonight then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't finish work until seven so I may be slightly late ,don't go ordering without me :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I might have a nice new polished Forge big gear knob that i need to sell if any one is interested


----------



## robanniversary (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone got the AbsoluTT edition with the how to fit cruise control guide? If so can you bring it so I can have a read? Also does anyone need to use VAG-COM? I can bring mine if you want?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I don't finish work until seven so I may be slightly late ,don't go ordering without me :wink:


Last one there pays :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I don't finish work until seven so I may be slightly late ,don't go ordering without me :wink:
> ...


Yep Tim new rule I think I will have a steak with the works


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good meet tonight guys same time same place next month


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hope you had a good night, i did at work [smiley=bigcry.gif] .what was the turnout like , any more new faces. Will hopefully make the next one. 8)


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I should be ok for next month as well Andy. Nice to see a few new faces as well last night. The Caramel Swirl was fantastic mmmm


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, good night once again. Nice if we can keep it going and good to see some new members! 
Cookies and cream - mmmmmmm!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTpac said:


> Yes, good night once again. Nice if we can keep it going and good to see some new members!
> Cookies and cream - mmmmmmm!


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

